# i sell gator,lepard,ostrich leather fabric $100 yd



## dre (Apr 15, 2003)

i sell all those fabrics.they are difdferen prices.call 2512482290.damein email mee.


----------



## 84coupe (Apr 19, 2002)

100 a yd for gator that dont sound right is it real


----------



## DroptLinkin (Sep 11, 2002)

thats a little pricey dont you think?? :uh:


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

flip flop leather :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DroptLinkin (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91lacdeville_@Nov 9 2003, 06:08 PM
> *flip flop leather :dunno: :dunno:*


 i think hes talkin about the chromalusion vinyl. definitely not leather though. its like flip flop paint on cars. its vinyl that changes colors slightly. we have that


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DroptLinkin+Nov 9 2003, 05:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DroptLinkin @ Nov 9 2003, 05:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--91lacdeville_@Nov 9 2003, 06:08 PM
> *flip flop leather :dunno:  :dunno:*


i think hes talkin about the chromalusion vinyl. definitely not leather though. its like flip flop paint on cars. its vinyl that changes colors slightly. we have that[/b][/quote]
i wanna see some pics of that. I want to redo some of my interior but am not sure what type of fabric to use. I am looking to spend less than 30 a yard. Any suggestions?


----------



## 84coupe (Apr 19, 2002)

you cant sell exotic skins by the yard this has got to be fake


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84coupe_@Nov 9 2003, 07:05 PM
> *you cant sell exotic skins by the yard this has got to be fake*


 i know they sell them by hides of it .....found some ''anaconda '' skin and the guy said it was 9- 10 bucks a ''meter'''' dammmm


uffin:


----------



## 84coupe (Apr 19, 2002)

Yeah by the hides around here gator is about 700 a hyde with a hyde you have enough for about half of your seat and maybe a shoe


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

my friend just did black leather interior and it took almost 3 hides to do all of the front and rear. that would be one expensive interior job if it 100 a yard. Yeah most places sell by the hide.


----------

